# Duck Hunting Report North Zone 11/5/17



## Jamescioni (Oct 30, 2017)

Ducks continue to stack in fields in North Zone but are very centralized. Lots of teal, big ducks improving significantly over the last 7 days. No real geese numbers to speak of outside of some Specs.

This means next Saturday opener will be awesome for some and marginal for others.

South Zone opener was good for some leading to the fact the birds haven?t broken up yet. Reports came as either limits or very marginal.

This report comes from the Nome, TX area off HWY 90 in South Eastbound Texas.

James Cioni
2W Outfitters 
936-661-3027


----------

